# [Xorg] Ati y 7.0 (cerrado)

## aj2r

¿Alguien con una ATI ha probado el Xorg-7.0? ¿El driver libre tiene ya soporte para DRI en las r300? No consigo enterarme bien en las páginas en inglés, no me queda claro   :Confused: Last edited by aj2r on Thu Feb 02, 2006 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pAssive_gqg

Con lo referente al DRI:

3D Graphics Acceleration

    ATI has made the necessary hardware and programming information available to Linux developers for the development of hardware 3D acceleration.

Family: 3D Status

RADEON 8500 and later:  Hardware 3D provided by ATI Proprietary Linux Driver (NOT Open Source)                                                    .Open source 3D drivers should be available or under development from the DRI Project.

RADEON 7500: 3D drivers are available from the DRI Project.

RADEON 7200: 3D drivers are available from the DRI Project.

RADEON 7000:  3D drivers are available from the DRI Project.

RAGE 128: 3D drivers are available from the DRI Project.

RAGE PRO: 3D support is a work in progress from the UTAH-GLX Project.

Known Issues

The following section provides a brief description of known issues associated with the latest version of ATI Proprietary Linux driver. These issues include:

    * Attempting to install the driver on distributions that have updated certain 3D components outside of the stock XOrg 6.8.2 may result in the driver    not initializing 3D applications properly. Further details can be found in topic number 737-20868

    * TV Display is Corrupt After Switching Resolutions. Further details can be found in topic number 737-1086

    * Enabling Quad Buffer Stereo results in 2D graphics corruption under XFree86. Further details can be found in topic number 737-219

    * Running two X servers simultaneously results in the system failing to respond. Further details can be found in topic number 737-220 

The following may occur when trying to run certain 3D applications:

    * 3D image appears corrupt or blank

    * Missing textures

    * System performance drops sharply

A 3D window might appear normally, but will corrupt the contents of any other window placed above it.

The 3D display may also appear corrupt. Lines, polygons, and highlights will be visible, but textures will not. The application is not usable in this state and may crash after a few seconds.

Más información:

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.20.8.html

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=23

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894

A tu primera cuestión no puedo ayudarte, porque no tengo ni el Xorg 7.0 ni uso ATi, lo siento.

Saludos :).

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Alguien con una ATI ha probado el Xorg-7.0?  

 

yo he actualizao mi powerbook este fin de semana y si, ya tengo DRI es mi Radeon 9600  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

No te olvides del use dri  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿Alguien con una ATI ha probado el Xorg-7.0?   
> 
> yo he actualizao mi powerbook este fin de semana y si, ya tengo DRI es mi Radeon 9600    
> 
> No te olvides del use dri 
> ...

 

¿Y cómo va? ¿Funciona bien? ¿Qué rendimiento dá? ¿Se acerca al rendimiento de los drivers propietario? ¿Mejor? ¿Peor? Perdona por tantas preguntas   :Laughing: 

¿Las Xorg-7.0 te han dado algún problema?

Edito -> Y con composite ¿Lo has probado?

----------

## kabutor

Amen a esto, msa informacion aqui!

Las 9100 estan soportadas? la TVOUT tambien? Opengl?

Es que tengo un problema con una pundit-r usando el combo tv-out + opengl +zsnes se cuelga del todo el pc.  :Sad: 

EDIT: Enlace interesante  :Smile: 

EDIT2:  *Quote:*   

> I got direct rendering to work, this are my experiences:
> 
> - about 1/2 of the performance with the fglrx-driver 
> 
> --
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

joer, esto es un bombardeo en toda regla  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Las 9100 estan soportadas? la TVOUT tambien? Opengl? 

 

demasiao pá mi, no tengo ni idea ... las 9100 creo que si están soportadas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Y cómo va? ¿Funciona bien? ¿Qué rendimiento dá? ¿Se acerca al rendimiento de los drivers propietario? ¿Mejor? ¿Peor?

 

bien, sin problemas, aunque no creo que rindan como los propietarios. De cualquier manera no puedo compararlo con nada, ati NUNCA ha sacado drivers para mac   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Como ejemplo, mi radeon 9600 daba alrededor de 1100 en el glxgears este antes y ahora casi 9000, no ta mal creo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Las Xorg-7.0 te han dado algún problema?

 

no, al menos de momento no, todo como una seda. 

 *Quote:*   

> Y con composite ¿Lo has probado?

 

no, no lo he probao, pero según leo debería ir mas suelto sobre todo en equipos mas bien lentos. Probaré en el mac un día de estos.

Unos apuntes. Leed esto antes de nada -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

- desenmascarad lo que os haga falta

- haced copia de vuestro xorg por si las moscas (quickpkq)

- revisad uses

- emerged.

- añadid drivers para ratón teclado y gráfica, en mi caso emerge -av xf86-input-keyboard, xf86-input-mouse y xf86-video-ati.

- etc-update

tachán  :Very Happy: 

saluetes

----------

## kabutor

Doh! de todas formas acabo de leer que la 9100 es un r200 y q usa DRI hace tiempo ya.. y yo haciendo el canelo con el fglrx..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> la 9100 es un r200 y q usa DRI hace tiempo ya

 

si, si es una r200 desde luego. 

Como preguntábais por el tvout, leo que además tb. hay código nuevo del proyecto gatos en el nuevo xorg, asi que creo que hay buenas posibilidades  :Wink: 

Mas detalles aqui -> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/ChangesSince68

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

En mi caso, tengo una mobility x600, parece que no está soportada

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r4-eclipse i686

Current Operating System: Linux eclipse 2.6.14-gentoo-r4-eclipse #21 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 26 17:02:12 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 26 December 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 26 21:17:12 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 103c,3082 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,3150 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0b:00:0: chip 104c,8031 card 5400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 0b:00:2: chip 104c,8032 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0b:00:3: chip 104c,8033 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0b:00:4: chip 104c,8034 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0b:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,3082 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0b:03:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 103c,12fa rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,11,13), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 11 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x00005fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 11 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xb0200000 - 0xb02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 11 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (11:0:0), (11,12,15), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 12 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xb0100000/16, I/O @ 0x4000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 4.0.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.7

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.7) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE), ATI Radeon FireGL (R480) GL 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0xb01203b0 - 0xb01203bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0xb01203c0 - 0xb01203df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xb0100000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x3150)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xc0000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=25000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: AUO                     

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1440x900

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1440x900

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 1440)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1440x900": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"   96.30  1440 1504 1536 1760  900 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   96.30  640 1504 1536 1760  350 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   96.30  640 1504 1536 1760  400 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   96.30  720 1504 1536 1760  400 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   96.30  640 1504 1536 1760  480 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   96.30  800 1504 1536 1760  600 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   96.30  1024 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.30  1152 1504 1536 1760  864 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   96.30  832 1504 1536 1760  624 903 906 912

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   96.30  1152 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[23] 0	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[38] 0	0	0xb01203b0 - 0xb01203bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[39] 0	0	0xb01203c0 - 0xb01203df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Enabling DRM support

	*** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500

	*** and newer cards. The 3d mesa driver is not provided in this tree.

	*** A very experimental (and incomplete) version is available from Mesa CVS.

	*** Additional information can be found on http://r300.sourceforge.net

	*** This message has been last modified on 2005-08-07.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

......................

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card254

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1440,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,900) to (1440,902)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1440 x 7289

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 902)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1440 x 7286

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.2

(--) Mouse1 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(--) Mouse1 touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Mouse1 touchpad found

Could not init font path element /usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

Lo que no sé es como con una 9600 tú si que tienes DRI   :Confused: 

Ya que estoy tendré que probrar con el CVS de Mesa   :Wink: 

Edito -> Ya he probado el CVS y obtengo la misma salida :'(Last edited by aj2r on Mon Dec 26, 2005 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE), 

 

eso es lo que sale en el churro de gráficas soportadas, asi que si tienes esa, no veo por que no va a rular ...

Tienes el drm compilado ? usas el del kernel o el de portage ?

saluetes

----------

## Sertinell

yuju!! Opengl en mi ibook :DYa tengo con qe entreneme ^^. Le va a tocar compilar a mi juguetito  :Smile: . Solo me qeda una cosilla y mac sera desterrado de mi ibook.

----------

## aj2r

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),  
> 
> eso es lo que sale en el churro de gráficas soportadas, asi que si tienes esa, no veo por que no va a rular ...
> 
> Tienes el drm compilado ? usas el del kernel o el de portage ?
> ...

 

Al principio el del kernel, luego he probado con el del CVS, pero obtengo la misma salida como ya había dicho.

Edito -> Con lo del portage también obtengo el mismo resultado   :Sad: 

----------

## pacho2

¿cómo rinde el nuevo DRI?

Actualmente estoy usando el DRI de unas viejas Xfree 4.3 para una ATI 9200, saco 700 frames. Juegos como tuxracer o ppracer van bien, pero otros como torcs tienen ciertos problemas para correr.

¿cuántos frames sacáis con el nuevo DRI en juegos como, por ejemplo, torcs?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## aj2r

Sigo sin solucionar mi problema   :Crying or Very sad:  Otra cosa de la que no me había dado   :Crying or Very sad:  cuenta es de que me la reconoce como de 128MB y es de 256MB   :Confused: 

----------

## aj2r

¿Alguno de a los que os funciona con una r300 podría poner el log de sus X (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)? Gracias

----------

## gringo

la parte que interesa del xorg.log

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Enabling DRM support

   *** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500

   *** and newer cards. The 3d mesa driver is not provided in this tree.

   *** A very experimental (and incomplete) version is available from Mesa CVS.

   *** Additional information can be found on http://r300.sourceforge.net

   *** This message has been last modified on 2005-08-07.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:10.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:10.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "radeon" driver

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:10.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf2323000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf2323000 to 0x30006000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xb8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x07000217 [AGP 0x106b/0x0034; Card 0x1002/0x4e50]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x34277000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0x00101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x30008000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x00102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x34378000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0x00302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0x34578000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xb0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,854) to (1280,856)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7335

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x119c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x15c8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 38912 kb for textures at offset 0x1a00000

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(**) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 856)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7331

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 48

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled
```

y la salida del glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20040924 AGP 4x PowerPC/Altivec TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.4.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

por tu problema, lo siento pero ni idea ...

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

Pues he modificado un poco los ficheros del CVS (añadir un par de defines) y ahora obtengo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) RADEON(0): Enabling DRM support
> 
>         *** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500
> ...

 

Pero al hacer glxinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> unknown chip id 0x3150, can't guess.
> ...

 

0x3150 es el ID de mi chip.

No se muy bien como funciona el DRM ni Mesa, así que estoy haciendo un poco el burro   :Laughing: 

¿Alguna idea?

EDITO->

He seguido investigando y ya tengo DRI!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Os cuento, me ha bastado con modificar los ficheros:

/usr/src/r300/drm/linux-core/drm_piids.h

```

#define radeon_PCI_IDS \

   {0x1002, 0x4136, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, CHIP_RS100|CHIP_IS_IGP}, \

   {0x1002, 0x4137, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, CHIP_RS200|CHIP_IS_IGP}, \

.........................

   {0x1002, 0x5e4b, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, CHIP_R420}, \

   {0x1002, 0x3150, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, CHIP_RV380|CHIP_IS_MOBILITY|CHIP_IS_PCIE}, \ //Añadido por mi

   {0, 0, 0}

...........

```

/usr/src/r300/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/r300/radeon_chipset.h

```

................

#define PCI_CHIP_RV280_5C61      0x5C61

#define PCI_CHIP_RV280_5C63      0x5C63

#define PCI_CHIP_RV380_3150      0x3150 //Añadido por mi

enum {

   CHIP_FAMILY_R100,

   CHIP_FAMILY_RV100,

.................

```

/usr/src/r300/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/r300/radeon_screen.c

```

...........

   case PCI_CHIP_RV370_5B60:

   case PCI_CHIP_RV370_5B62:

   case PCI_CHIP_RV370_5B64:

   case PCI_CHIP_RV370_5B65:

   case PCI_CHIP_RV380_3150: //Añadido por mi

      screen->chip_family = CHIP_FAMILY_RV380;

      screen->chip_flags = RADEON_CHIPSET_TCL;

      break;

   case PCI_CHIP_R420_JN:

   case PCI_CHIP_R420_JH:

..............

```

/usr/src/r300/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/r300/server/radeon_dri.c

```

   info->ChipFamily = CHIP_FAMILY_RV280;

        break;

    case PCI_CHIP_R300_ND:

    case PCI_CHIP_R300_NE:

    case PCI_CHIP_R300_NF:

    case PCI_CHIP_R300_NG:

   case PCI_CHIP_RV380_3150: //Añadido por mi

   info->ChipFamily = CHIP_FAMILY_R300;

        break;

    default:

   /* Original Radeon/7200 */

   info->ChipFamily = CHIP_FAMILY_RADEON;

    }

```

----------

